# Adult lounge



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Dear UKM mods 

Probably the wrong place to post this but anyway; What's the reason for making access to the adult lounge gold members and above only? It's an awfully long wait and to be honest it's the kind of section of forums where I like to have a good laugh 

I know you have to feel like you can trust people before they are allowed in but is there not some slightly shorter rule that could be made?

TL: DR I just hate waiting :tongue:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Like on any forum you need to be absolutely sure that the person can be trusted as some personal things get revealed in there so letting people in willy nilly is not a good idea. I cant speak for Lorian and Katy but making exceptions to the rule probably isn'ta good idea.

Stick around and you will get there eventually


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm gold I can't see any Adult form section, not that I'm really bothered.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Lotte said:


> Dear UKM mods
> 
> Probably the wrong place to post this but anyway; What's the reason for making access to the adult lounge gold members and above only? It's an awfully long wait and to be honest it's the kind of section of forums where I like to have a good laugh
> 
> ...


There's nothing really amazing in there, nothing that you probably haven't seen in other places.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Cronus said:


> I'm gold I can't see any Adult form section, not that I'm really bothered.


You have to request access but as Cronus said its not going to blow you away. Just a few things that are not appropriate/are too personal for the main board


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Lotte wants dem ukm c0ck pic gainzz


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lotte use my gold badge if u want ...it sure as hell don't interest me can't imagine it has anything in there that would stimulate me :whistling:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lotte use my gold badge if u want ...it sure as hell don't interest me can't imagine it has anything in there that would stimulate me :whistling:


You mean there ain't no steamy pics of you on there? Lol

(Ill go sit on the naughty step before you say it haha)


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Mez said:


> There's nothing really amazing in there, nothing that you probably haven't seen in other places.


Well it might be more amusing in there if I was allowed in :tongue: !

My humour just runs on the rude side and I prefer getting into the deeper discussions you can have on more private boards. But it's all good! Already on plenty of forums of that nature in other places so I should just calm myself lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Since Weeman and Ser left it has become very tame.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I wouldn't mind joining in on there I dunno how long I gotta wait tho


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Since Weeman and Ser left it has become very tame.


I do miss ser


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Lotte said:


> Probably the wrong place to post this but anyway; What's the reason for making access to the adult lounge gold members and above only? It's an awfully long wait and to be honest it's the kind of section of forums where I like to have a good laugh
> 
> I know you have to feel like you can trust people before they are allowed in but is there not some slightly shorter rule that could be made?


The entry requirement has always been decided by existing members, it's also changed several times since the Adult Lounge areas was setup. Originally people had to be nominated, then it I think it went to a poll where anybody could apply but new people had to be voted on. Then, when that got too much hassle, the existing members decided that you just had to be Gold.

It would be up to existing Gold members to decide if the rules should be changed.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Adult lounge is ****e I don't even bother looking in there. MA is where it's at, and you can see in there  ever.

EVER


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

harrison180 said:


> I wouldn't mind joining in on there I dunno how long I gotta wait tho


2 months


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Lotte said:


> Well it might be more amusing in there if I was allowed in :tongue: !
> 
> My humour just runs on the rude side and I prefer getting into the deeper discussions you can have on more private boards. But it's all good! Already on plenty of forums of that nature in other places so I should just calm myself lol


I wouldn't mind seeing some of this "rude humour" I'll have to keep an eye out for you on other forums


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

It's like anything in life, you want something more when you cant get it, once you get it, your not to bothered with it


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Lorian said:


> 2 months


Cheers mate  .


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Adult lounge is ****e I don't even bother looking in there. MA is where it's at, and you can see in there  ever.
> 
> EVER


I know right, gutted :sad:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

*


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I asked to join about 3 or so years ago when it was nomination,never got an answer and haven't bothered about it since.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Been in there before on my old username, not much happens in there.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> You mean there ain't no steamy pics of you on there? Lol
> 
> (Ill go sit on the naughty step before you say it haha)


Yes naughty step and u watch ur mouth young man ur not too young for a cheese grating punishment!

There's no steamy pics of me unless their stolen from my album...and there's plenty weirdos on here would do that but it's ok..it's a turn on knowing u had to steal coz u can never have...poor souls!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lorian said:


> The entry requirement has always been decided by existing members, it's also changed several times since the Adult Lounge areas was setup. Originally people had to be nominated, then it I think it went to a poll where anybody could apply but new people had to be voted on. Then, when that got too much hassle, the existing members decided that you just had to be Gold.
> 
> It would be up to existing Gold members to decide if the rules should be changed.


I vote no...lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Yes naughty step and u watch ur mouth young man ur not too young for a cheese grating punishment!
> 
> There's no steamy pics of me unless their stolen from my album...and there's plenty weirdos on here would do that but it's ok..it's a turn on knowing u had to steal coz u can never have...poor souls!!!


I'm up for abit of punishment if you are  . What albums this then?

Gotta ask it passes the time on the step lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> I'm up for abit of punishment if you are  . What albums this then?
> 
> Gotta ask it passes the time on the step lol


Lol..

What u mean u don't an album? Shame on u! .......


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lorian said:


> The entry requirement has always been decided by existing members, it's also changed several times since the Adult Lounge areas was setup. Originally people had to be nominated, then it I think it went to a poll where anybody could apply but new people had to be voted on. Then, when that got too much hassle, the existing members decided that you just had to be Gold.
> 
> It would be up to existing Gold members to decide if the rules should be changed.


can be looked into changing the AL access as it's dead and a shame it's not used .

besides @Lotte might get her foof out


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Lotte said:


> I know right, gutted :sad:


You're not missing much in there either to be honest.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..
> 
> What u mean u don't an album? Shame on u! .......


At? Lol I asked what album u have pics on that people wud have to steal


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> At? Lol I asked what album u have pics on that people wud have to steal


Yes I know but we can all make one on our profile so I'm asking if u have....but feel free Harrison go check me out me out if u like...no stealing :nono:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Yes I know but we can all make one on our profile so I'm asking if u have....but feel free Harrison go check me out me out if u like...no stealing :nono:


Profile on here? I didn't know that lol. See this forum is educational.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Profile on here? I didn't know that lol. See this forum is educational.


Lol yes!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol yes!


Lol ill have to take a look but no stealing otherwise ill get a cheese grating of a punishment lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Lol ill have to take a look but no stealing otherwise ill get a cheese grating of a punishment lol


This is correct


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Yes I know but we can all make one on our profile so I'm asking if u have....but feel free Harrison go check me out me out if u like...no stealing :nono:


just took a look at your albums , bloody ell whats your BF % at now? , lots of wan .. , erm good pics in there :tongue:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

aqualung said:


> just took a look at your albums , bloody ell whats your BF % at now? , lots of wan .. , erm good pics in there :tongue:


Thanks!! Iv no idea tbh never done my fb. lots of what mr?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Thanks!! Iv no idea tbh never done my fb. lots of what mr?


BF % = body fat. Not fb that's Facebook

Wa nk material 

Wake up woman


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> BF % = body fat. Not fb that's Facebook
> 
> Wa nk material
> 
> Wake up woman


Noooo I said I don't know what my bf is...never done it! And yes yes I know the bank! But I like pretending to be thick on here U ruined it now woman!!!! Booooo


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Noooo I said I don't know what my bf is...never done it! And yes yes I know the bank! But I like pretending to be thick on here U ruined it now woman!!!! Booooo


Lol yeaaaaaaaah have a look you've put fb


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

yamiha said:


> I want to be looked pretty and cute ,though I am a muscel women .
> 
> I like the clothes and shoes ,handbag on this website www . cheapimport . co
> 
> they are so excellent .


 @Lorian this person is annoying every thread !!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol yeaaaaaaaah have a look you've put fb


No I meant fb = fat body lol


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Skye666 said:


> @Lorian this person is annoying every thread !!!


Thanks, one of the Mod's banned him!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Thanks, one of the Mod's banned him!


Twas me


----------

